# Books on T-shirt Biz



## peacegod (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey can anyone recommand any good books on t-shirt making Buisness ? thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There is "How to print t-shirts for fun and profit". That's the only one I know of (so far )


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

http://personalizedsupplies.com/imadethat.htm


----------



## fizz (Mar 4, 2006)

I agree with Rodney.
Its a great book too.


----------



## suzieh (Feb 8, 2006)

Both books are great books...worth buying. I got Scott's book at the library.
There's also trade magazines, supplier websites.


----------



## NARC72 (Aug 10, 2005)

yeah, both Printwear & Impressions are the best trade magazines in the industry & if your in the US you can get a free subscription to both!


----------

